# Lellída, Specialída & Ozzy



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

A few months back a friend of mine donated a delonghi dedica with delonghi grinder and was well and truly bitten by the bug not long after that...


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Excellent upgrade, well done....i do have a soft spot for Lelit....i hope it all brings you much joy in your coffee journey 😊


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

@Rumpelstiltskin Thanks. Really chuffed with the setup. It definitely is a journey and I'm loving it! Although, may be bordering obsessive now...


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ha ha r.e. "bordering obsessive".....the rabbit hole "does/can" go deeper lol.....A word of advise...hide that credit card or throw it away before it's too late. :classic_wink:


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow, really nice


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice upgrade that! ❤


----------

